

AWS S3 Server-Side Encryption  - vvsanil
http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/ServerSideEncryptionCustomerKeys.html

======
rakoo
Seriously, this doesn't seem to be common knowledge yet:

 _DO NOT GIVE YOUR ENCRYPTION KEYS TO ANYONE_

This is just a scam.

